# Royal Canin Vet Diet IVD



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

One of my new teammates has a very nice 2.5 year old GSD that he just acquired. I had the dog at my house for a few days and fed the only food I have here, which is a raw diet (mostly chicken backs). Although I recommended several high-quality kibbles to him, he asked his vet for feeding advice ](*,) . She recommended Royal Canin Veterinary Diet IVD Canine Duck Formula canned food because "that's what she feeds her dogs." Not sure why she would recommend this since the dog has had no bowel or allergy issues (other than a little constipation from starting the raw diet cold turkey - my bad). Its a prescription diet and I'm sure its not cheap.

What do you guys think of this? Its not too horrible, but I'm not excited about potatoes being the first ingredient. And canola oil?? How do they come up with this stuff??? Here are the ingredients:
*Ingredients:*
Potatoes, duck, duck stock, duck by-products, canola oil (preserved with tocopherols, rosemary extract and citric acid), calcium sulfate, sodium tripolyphosphate, vitamins (choline chloride, vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, inositol, niacin, d-calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, beta carotene, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), folic acid, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K), biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), sodium chloride, salmon oil, evening primrose oil, minerals (zinc oxide, zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, iron proteinate, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, copper proteinate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite). 

*Extra Information:*
Protein: Duck as the Novel Protein Source; 25% of calories from protien, Lipids: Canola, salmon (histamine-free) & evening primrose oil for EFA balance; 29% calories from fat and >1% of calories provided by omega-3, Starches: Dehydrated Potato Flakes; 49% of calories from CHO, Fiber: Potato Fiber; 2.3% crude fiber, Minerals: Chelated Iron, Copper and Zinc for improved bioavailability, Calories: 312 kcal per cup and 468 kcal per 14-oz. can


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Potato as the first ingredient is a big red flag to me, too.

Why did the vet recommend it? Does the vet sell it?

You're 100% correct that it's one of the so-called allergy formulae, with a novel protein and starch source. But like you, I have issues with the potato as the main ingredient, not with duck as a protein source (even more than the by-products in third place).


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

The canola oil is a misguided (or deliberately sneaky) attempt to say that the diet provides Omega 3s.

Yes, canola, like flax, is a source of ALA (alpha-linolenic acid), but dogs can't convert ALA to EPA and DHA (the long-chain Omega 3 EFAs) the way humans can. Even humans have only a 5-15% or so rate of conversion. Dogs' rate is more like zero.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Sounds expensive- like the rest of that prescription diet stuff. I can't see why a healthy dog needs a "prescription diet". Biggest mistake - asking a vet for feeding advice....


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for your thoughts on this Lynn and Connie. I'm assuming his vet sells it, but I didn't confirm that. Hopefully I've convinced him to feed something better. After all, this good-lookin' guy deserves something better!


----------

